# Visa Refusal: need advice



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All

I got mail from DIBP for visa rejection for over claiming points for education. I claimed 15 points for my education which gave me total 65 points. But they reduced it to 10 points considering my degree was assessed as Associate degree (for which one can claim 10 points). On the other hand , actually my degree comes under bachelor degree (for which I claimed 15 points). 

My agent did not check that Vetasses had done mistake and claimed for 15 points.

Now I have mailed Vetassess and they have reverted that my degree will be considered as bachelor degree instead of Associate one and they will send us corrected letter. 

My concern is , will DIBP reconsider my case , as that was a mistake done by Vetassess. 

Please advice


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neeans said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got mail from DIBP for visa rejection for over claiming points for education. I claimed 15 points for my education which gave me total 65 points. But they reduced it to 10 points considering my degree was assessed as Associate degree (for which one can claim 10 points). On the other hand , actually my degree comes under bachelor degree (for which I claimed 15 points).
> 
> ...


I've not seen such a case personally, however, you have a very strong case, as per me, and i would suggest to consult a MARA agent ( a new or your old MARA agent) and see what options are available.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neeans said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got mail from DIBP for visa rejection for over claiming points for education. I claimed 15 points for my education which gave me total 65 points. But they reduced it to 10 points considering my degree was assessed as Associate degree (for which one can claim 10 points). On the other hand , actually my degree comes under bachelor degree (for which I claimed 15 points).
> 
> ...


Once you get the Vetassess letter, attach the same and send an email to the department
I think they should consider your case favorably
But all said and done, You did make an overclaim of points on the date you lodged your visa application, which cannot be denied

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would not suggest taking any actions without proper consultation with reputable MARA agent and identifying proper steps to approach DIBP.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Vetassess is the assessing authority. Dibp is for migration matters . I hope vetassess is strong enough to plough through


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Once you get the Vetassess letter, attach the same and send an email to the department
> I think they should consider your case favorably
> But all said and done, You did make an overclaim of points on the date you lodged your visa application, which cannot be denied
> 
> Cheers


He might be able to do this only if VETASSESS provides a letter confirming their mistake. 
Having said that, it is still overclaiming when the letter clearly mentions that it is an Associate degree..

I guess a good MARA agent can clarify and take your case forward. Suggest not to take any action without proper consultation


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Vetassess have already sent mail to me stating they have assessed wrongly and shall provide corrected letter asap..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neeans said:


> Vetassess have already sent mail to me stating they have assessed wrongly and shall provide corrected letter asap..


Let the letter come.

The wordings if the letter are important

Post the wordings when you get it

Cheers


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Once your visa is finalised there is no chance to change back the status of your visa application. However, there might be a chance that if you have given the review rights in your refusal letter, you can lodge the review with AAT to refer back the application to the department for reconsideration.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

farjaf said:


> Once your visa is finalised there is no chance to change back the status of your visa application. However, there might be a chance that if you have given the review rights in your refusal letter, you can lodge the review with AAT to refer back the application to the department for reconsideration.


BS! I have had visa's refused and got them granted again.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> He might be able to do this only if VETASSESS provides a letter confirming their mistake.
> Having said that, it is still overclaiming when the letter clearly mentions that it is an Associate degree..
> 
> I guess a good MARA agent can clarify and take your case forward. Suggest not to take any action without proper consultation


you are right, with the initial outcome from Vetassess, it's clearly stated associate degree which can claim 10 points only, it's clearly over claimed.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

You have given some hope. Please share ur case details and how back it was?


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > He might be able to do this only if VETASSESS provides a letter confirming their mistake.
> ...



Vetassess have already sent mail that my degree will be assessed as bachelor instead of associate and will send letter asap


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Got rectified letter from Vetassess with my degree assessed as bachelor degree today.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi Neeans,

What is your case now? Did DIBP reconsider your case as VETASSESS mistakes?

Cheers,


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Once you get the Vetassess letter, attach the same and send an email to the department
> I think they should consider your case favorably
> But all said and done, You did make an overclaim of points on the date you lodged your visa application, which cannot be denied
> 
> Cheers


 
newbienz dear can u plz suggest me that can i get regional sponsorship (489) with 60 points under 261313 .. as i have only 60 points and with this 189 and 190 is very hard to get so should i go for 489 what are the chances ?
really worried


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> newbienz dear can u plz suggest me that can i get regional sponsorship (489) with 60 points under 261313 .. as i have only 60 points and with this 189 and 190 is very hard to get so should i go for 489 what are the chances ?
> really worried


Where are the jobs for 261313 in rural Australia?

Cheers


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Where are the jobs for 261313 in rural Australia?
> 
> Cheers


than what should i do ? quit every thing ?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

kanchanup14 said:


> than what should i do ? quit every thing ?


If you are a quitter, PR Visa process is not for you. : )

Give me your points break up please.


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

benisrael said:


> If you are a quitter, PR Visa process is not for you. : )
> 
> Give me your points break up please.


ACS + 261313
Age: 30
Experience : 10
Qualification : 10 (have 16 years of education but university's degree considered as diploma according to country education profile)
Ielts :10 ( L: 8, R:8 , R:7 , S: 7)


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

kanchanup14 said:


> ACS + 261313
> Age: 30
> Experience : 10
> Qualification : 10 (have 16 years of education but university's degree considered as diploma according to country education profile)
> Ielts :10 ( L: 8, R:8 , R:7 , S: 7)


Obvious option would be to take PTE-A instead of IELTS and try to get 79+ score. This will give you an overall 70 points. Like NewbieNZ said, it's hard to find a job for your profile in rural Oz.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi guys help me out Today I got refusal letter visa 190 can any one have any idea to win back this case. What should I do my case history is I got natural justice letter 1/5/2017. And I submitted my relevant evidences on 22/5/2017 after that no enquiry has done on my case. Today after 10 month I got refusal letter. And dibp said your documents are not enough but I submitted 20 to 30 evidence. I couldn't understand on what basis they judge my case as I am genuine person. Please help me out. It is really depressing to me.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi guys help me out Today I got refusal letter visa 190 can any one have any idea to win back this case. What should I do my case history is I got natural justice letter 1/5/2017. And I submitted my relevant evidences on 22/5/2017 after that no enquiry has done on my case. Today after 10 month I got refusal letter. And dibp said your documents are not enough but I submitted 20 to 30 evidence. I couldn't understand on what basis they judge my case as I am genuine person. Please help me out. It is really depressing to me.


-
Sorry to hear about your refusal.

Well, if your refusal letter has allow you to appeal then you can counter with evidences otherwise once decision is taken (and no appeal right given) then it is game over! Can you tell why exactly you receive natural justice letter and what documents/evidence you provided in answering NJL?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*so many mistakes*

I am constantly seeing that Agents miss such very critical details... 



neeans said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got mail from DIBP for visa rejection for over claiming points for education. I claimed 15 points for my education which gave me total 65 points. But they reduced it to 10 points considering my degree was assessed as Associate degree (for which one can claim 10 points). On the other hand , actually my degree comes under bachelor degree (for which I claimed 15 points).
> 
> ...


----------

